# CIA



## Rag1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Heading up to the CIA school for lunch next week. They throw in a tour as well. I did this many years ago and it was very nice.


----------



## Griff (Jun 27, 2010)

I was thinking about the CIA boot cmp but when I checked the one on the west coast was booked for the year.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just got back. What a great place. 
There is good well prepared food, and then there is top shelf perfectly prepared food. A major step up.
If you can do it Griff, you won't regret it.


----------

